
Show HN: UR Browser – Optimized for Privacy - sr2
https://www.ur-browser.com/en-US
======
bradknowles
There doesn't seem to be much information obviously available about the
underlying technologies here -- is this based on chromium?

How do users know what your lag will be behind chrome for pushing out new
security updates?

